# Performance Power FMTC1020R Collet Nut Thread



## Mad Professor (Jan 12, 2012)

Good day all.

As per the topic title, I am trying to find out what my collet nut thread size is for my Performance Power FMTC1020R Router.

This router also seems to be other brands as well.

Direct Power PR1020E
Tooltec 
Powerbase B73950
Einhell Bavaria BOF 850 E

But as of yet I have been unable to find out the thread size.

Can anyone advice me?

Thanks for your time. 

Best Regards.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day 

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Mark.

I trust you will get an answer to your question. Some of these clone routers are not well known in the US,


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I can check mine but if you need one, Einhell in the Uk are in Birkenhead and stock spares.

When I got an BOF 850E here it only came with metric collets and they happily supplied me with a couple of 1/4" ones, as they come with those on the ones sold in the UK. They were only about 4 quid, so if you need a spare locking nut, I don't suppose it will be dear.

Cheers

Peter


----------

